# halfmoon x doubletail offspring.



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

who would buy a baby from these parents?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, that male is incredible


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

too bad he's not mine  im looking for one like him.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

It depends on what the spawn would look like I probably would(if I had room for another one lol)


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

OH MAH GAWSH. That female is perfect  I love her symetry! I'd definitely buy a spawn of a white HM and her, however a multicolor or mustard gas would be way cooler haha.


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

haha. i dont have a male yet cause im looking for one like him but the female is actually in the room with me right now. haha. once i find a male like that, hopefully they'll spawn!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

that "female" looks like a male to me...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nope it's a female. I can see her eggs 


If you were getting a red male I'd definately buy. I wouldn't breed white to cambodian, but thats just me.


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

@peaches3221 it's definitely a female.
@MrVampire181 whats your reason? i'd like to hear


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

@MrVampire181 oh and you see her eggs? so by that do you mean shes ready to spawn?


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

it would be really cool if their babies were doubletail bettas, with white fins and red bodies


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah that would be awesome. the only problem is that those are all recessive traits


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

evanlovesbettas said:


> @peaches3221 it's definitely a female.
> @MrVampire181 whats your reason? i'd like to hear


Meh whites with red streaks are just not really something I like. Though I if I saw one in a petstore he'd be mine lol. If you get some nice lookin fry and may want to develop a line I'd be glad to help.


evanlovesbettas said:


> @MrVampire181 oh and you see her eggs? so by that do you mean shes ready to spawn?


I see them because she's got a see through skin. Shes a cambodian red female (which I'm hoping to get some in my current spawn) one of my fave colors 

Seeing how your female is a DT I'd want some fry to add to the VT line I'm creating (DT's are a great addition to any line!!).


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

well i'm probably gonna breed her with some other male (im visiting aquarium stores frequently on the lookout for a HM) in the next month, just got to get everything set up. so if i have a successful spawn ill send you a male and/or female double tail if there are any in the results. i would think even if it is a recessive trait that there would still be some.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

evanlovesbettas said:


> well i'm probably gonna breed her with some other male (im visiting aquarium stores frequently on the lookout for a HM) in the next month, just got to get everything set up. so if i have a successful spawn ill send you a male and/or female double tail if there are any in the results. i would think even if it is a recessive trait that there would still be some.


 No there most likely won't the first generation dosen't usually give DTs but the gene is present so if I get a pair and inbreed I'll get DTs 

Try breeding a male from this spawn back to the mom, you'll get awesome fry that way because those fry will get 75% her genes and most will be DT or DT carryers.


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

yess! that would be awesome. im gonna do that. i just need to find a very pretty father 
i can never seem to remember this: what is the best age to spawn with a male?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

evanlovesbettas said:


> yess! that would be awesome. im gonna do that. i just need to find a very pretty father
> i can never seem to remember this: what is the best age to spawn with a male?


 She looks like a VT to me so maybe a nice red VT male.

I say under a year is best though I've had a pair spawn at 2 years no eggs were produced.


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

but isnt VT a dominant trait so their wouldnt even be a single DBT in the first spawn? or would there still probably be no DBT's in the first spawn if i paired her with like a halfmoon? 
and are most pet store bettas over a year?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

evanlovesbettas said:


> but isnt VT a dominant trait so their wouldnt even be a single DBT in the first spawn? or would there still probably be no DBT's in the first spawn if i paired her with like a halfmoon?
> and are most pet store bettas over a year?


 You don't really know the age but if you buy one and breed them within a few weeks they'll breed and most likely succesfully.

Either way no DTs will be produced in the first generation. You could spawn her twice once with a VT and once with an HM.


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

alright[: 
well since VT are the most common at petstore's im gonna go monday and pick out a nice [unknown color] vieltail. 
im probably gonna get red but if i bred my red cambodian with a non-normal color [lol] like purple or orange maybe somewhere down the line i could have a purple cambodian? that would be awesomeee! 

yeah, since i can get it done sooner if i bred her with a vieltail, i think i'll go with vieltail. they actually are verry pretty [:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

evanlovesbettas said:


> alright[:
> well since VT are the most common at petstore's im gonna go monday and pick out a nice [unknown color] vieltail.
> im probably gonna get red but if i bred my red cambodian with a non-normal color [lol] like purple or orange maybe somewhere down the line i could have a purple cambodian? that would be awesomeee!
> 
> yeah, since i can get it done sooner if i bred her with a vieltail, i think i'll go with vieltail. they actually are verry pretty [:


Yup if you go with red I'll buy. right now I'm working on Red VTs and I just put the pair in now for the second time (last week they hated each other).


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

awesome! i already have a buyer! haha. 
this is gonna be my second attempt. 
my first attempt the mail was too aggressive and whenever the female would come by the nest he would trick her into thinking they were going to embrace and then he'd bite her D:

well hopefully this second attempt is successful. the only supplies i need to get are a new heater and the male!  woot.


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

oh and how are they reacting? keep me/us posted


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

evanlovesbettas said:


> oh and how are they reacting? keep me/us posted


Check out the thread Red VT Spawn attempt 2


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

okee dokee


----------

